# طلب: فيديوهات شرح لبرنامج solidworks



## ابا قدامة (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوة وفي منتداكم الكريم
انا مش عايز اكون بطلب حاجات بس ولكن انا فعلا محتاج فيديوهات شرح لبرنامج سوليد وورك اي فيرجون ياريت لو فيه حد يقدر يعطينا رابط بالفيديوهات يبقي جزاه الله خيرا علي كل حال 

ويبقي جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ابا قدامة (11 مارس 2008)

مفيش اي ردود يا اخوة بارك الله فيكم ، ياريت يا اخوة لاني محتاج هذا البرنامج ضروري جدا


----------



## abarhrir (29 أبريل 2008)

http://www.mycadservices.fr/mycad/e...ersions/nouveautes-solidworks-2007/assemblage

بالفرنسية


----------

